# Lost my address book info. Help!!



## eeffoj (Jun 6, 2006)

I finally started using my address book the way I think it's supposed to be used.  I created a bunch of folders in the Group column and dragged & dropped from my ALL folder into the folders.  For 2 weeks everything worked fine and I thought I had made an amazing leap into professionalism.  Today I dragged & dropped 2 entries from the ALL folder into a new folder and POOF!  Now the ONLY entries in my ALL folder are the 2 that I dropped.  Everything else has disappeared.

Is there anything I can do to recover my data?  Along the lines of lagging professionalism, I have not backed up my data.  I would also appreciate learning how to back up my data (once retrieved or reentered).


----------



## WEGGL (Jun 23, 2006)

He eeffoj,
Your not on your own mate, I clicked on address icon and it opened with a note &#8220;no card&#8221;
Have been on to the Mac techs, they no nothing except how to take your money for no solutions. The same thing happened with my I Tunes, opened it and believe it or not, NOTHING all gone to the place that the techs have not found.
Just switched to Mac because of advice given by numerus friends as to their superior operating system and they were correct because my PC did not have the Mac&#8217;s ability to vanish information contained in folders. I am now wondering just what its next trick will be.

If there is anybody out there that knows the answer to this dilemma I and possibly the Mac techs would be grateful.

weggl


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 24, 2006)

O.K. fellas the first thing you want to do is not panic. The second thing is have you tried searching for any of the data?  Then launch the application /Applications/Utilities/Disk Utility and Repair Permissions on the startup drive. Also once you have the folder up, go to the Finder's menu and open Finder's 'View" menu and "Clean up Selection".

To back up it is important to have a SEPARATE hard drive, like a firewire external hard drive. Then download a backup program like SuperDuper or  Carbon copy Cloner and use it to back up. The sweet thing is once a "clone" is done of you hard drive to a firewire backup, you now have a bootable drive now.

Lastly these questions are in the WRONG forum. Shouldn't this thread be in Mac OS X System & Mac Software thread?


----------

